# Aquarium Reclaimed!



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, this weekend I devoted to the daunting task of breaking down my 140g and totally eradicating the BBA. Unfortunately I had melt down like Kim had.

Lost lots of my plants but was able to salvage a few. Totally took out the large center piece of driftwood that seemed to attract BBA. 

Now, since all parameters are back to perfect, I will hopefully never see this again. 

Sure is a pain to totally break down an aquarium!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Well it sounds like you took the bull by the horns! Congrats. Sorry to hear about the bba. Do you have low nitrogen issues?

I have 15+ stems of blyxa if you want them. I also might have some glosso.

Let me know 214-213-6711


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Kim. I didn't think I had any but I hadn't tested in a long time either. I set up my tank backwards which is where my problems developed. I got the lights and found out I needed CO2 and then by that time, it had a strong hold. 

Thanks for the offer. I had blyxa coming out my ears but after this, I have no blyxa...funny how things change!! haha. Sure, I will take some blyxa and glosso if you have some to spare. Even one sprig of that stuff will turn into a forrest!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Could anyone save me some of the "red" plants for the next meeting if you have extra?

Telenthera...etc.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Got a lot of overgrown tanks right now and will be trimming this weekend. If you need anything, let me know, their yours. I will probably take inventory Friday and post what I will be giving away to anyone who wants to pick them up.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, sounds good. I lost most of everything but the hygro sunset for some reason and my hygro kompact. lol. If you got some for the weekend, I can swing on by and pick em up.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

if you still want blyxa maybe mike wouldn't mind us meeting up at his place. or maybe he has the weed known as blyxa as well. let me know


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Kim...Yes, I would love some of the blyxa. Are you going to Mike's this weekend too?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd be happy to if he would have me. I really enjoyed seeing his tanks at the first meeting I attended. Give me a call. 214-213-6711


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Late Sunday Morning until late afternoon works for me. Saturday, I won't be home until late.

I am out of Blyxa. I gave it all away but a couple of stems in one tank where they were choked out by a more aggressive plant. I have plent of Cuba, Hygro Angustafolia, Mermaid Weed, and quite a few single stems of some of the rarer plants like Belem, etc.

817.429.5906


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I will give you a call tomorrow. Does tomorrow work for you Kim? I could always pick you up on the way through or I could meet you there.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Either way works for me, sounds like fun. I'm definately on the way since you are coming from Garland, right? I'm having Easter brunch with my parents who are in town so I guess early afternoon would work best (hopefully I read mikes post correctly).

Kim


----------

